# Order Form



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We do custom sports apparel and looking for a way to allow customers to enter their order on-line so that we receive them in the same format versus email which we get in a variety of formats. This eats away time as we have to have someone then transfer the data into our format. 

It is real simple - all we are looking for is QTY, SIZE, NAME, NUMBER.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

So are you looking for a simple "Contact Us" type order form? Simple fill out, drop down, submit type style?


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

I can recommend someone to you that can do just about anything you need done. He is working on a big project for me right now. I've asked he how he would like me to give his contact info out. I'm just waiting for a reply from him. He is on the Elance.com website. He is an incredible programmer! He has gone above and beyond for me. He does this for everyone.


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

I might suggest you use a third party shopping cart if you are not savvy with coding or programming like myself. A good one we use is cool cart. It has many features including tables for usps, fedex and ups. Simple to add as many options as well as pay options with basic html code for about anything you may want including including discount strings, color, size options etc etc. Very economical monthy fee and only limited knowledge is needed to get going..more of a copy and paste routine of their code examples and they are good about responding to problems if you get stumped setting up something new if you can' find the answers or examples in their technical support pages.


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

try Coffee Cup Software. They have a product called Web Form Builder for building forms, among many other easy to use web development software. Their software is low costs and includes lifetime updates.

Ray


----------

